# bow fishing help plz



## bowboy686 (Apr 18, 2009)

im wondering about bow fishing regulations in Ontario.I'm wondering about do u need a case for your bow when its not in use and when can you catch sucker?

thanks

bobby


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Might want to ask a Game Warden up there on google your province's rules and regulations.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Providence? Like in Rhode Island?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I accidentally added a "d"


----------

